# question about shaving a cat in the winter



## 8isEnough (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Cat Lovers. I need some advice. I have a cat who among other things has some matting issues in his long fur. Today he goes to the vet for major dental tooth extractions which I have argued with myself about but I believe need to be done because he seems in pain at times, doesn't eat a lot (tried every food, soft and hard and homemade), the vet confirms he has very bad mouth issues. Also he sheds his long hair in clumps, especially lately, and I mean a lot of them of big clumps. For the 2 years I've had him since I encouraged him, as a stray, to live with me and my 5 other former strays, his fur has always been an issue I haven't been able to solve and can't afford professional help. But the vet he's seeing today has offered to shave him. It is winter though, and I don't know what kind of an issue keeping the heat up in my apartment is going to cause the other cats, and especially my alcoholic, annoying, etc. roommate I wish I didn't have to live with, but because financially I need a roommate, and he does tolerate a lot from the cats, and I don't have anybody or anywhere that would take me with my 6 cats, I don't have an immediate solution. The issue today is, I am wondering if I should purchase some kind of kitty sweater, and will my cat even allow this? What might he do?? He won't be able to lick himself everywhere, and he'll probably spend a lot of time trying to remove it, but then again, it is better than that stupid lamp shade that he's probably going to be wearing when I pick him up later today. Please advise.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A longhaired cat requires daily combing. Get a "Greyhound" style pet comb of polished steel with rounded tips on the tines, with more tines on one side of it than the other. This type of comb is the best for grooming longhaired cats as it will slip through the hair better than a brush which tends to pull out too much coat.
[ame]https://www.amazon.com/Agooding-Tools-Rainbow-Greyhound-Coarse/dp/B013LI5ZHA/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1481651662&sr=1-1&keywords=greyhound+cat+comb[/ame]

I would definitely go ahead and get your cat shaved down....they may give him a "lion cut" and leave his ruff and tail natural. Don't let your cat go outdoors. You can get a dog/cat vest that has straps with velcro or snaps that is easier to put on the cat than a sweater that has to go over his head....a lot of cats don't like getting that on. A dog vest in a small size would be OK, but measure cat from base of neck to just before it's tail and chest area to get a size that will fit.
Here's one type: 
[ame]https://www.amazon.com/Bonawen-Waterproof-Fleece-Leash-Extra/dp/B01N91P8Q3/ref=sr_1_38?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1481652300&sr=1-38&[/ame]

Another idea to keep him warm if your rooms are very cool is to provide a heating pad covered by a towel for him to lie on, or goose-neck type of lamp. My cats love to sit under lamps. _Comb him every day to get him used to this routine while his coat is growing in_. If you continue with daily grooming, your cat will _not_ get mats that are uncomfortable for the cat, and a nuisance to remove them or cut them out. A beautifully groomed longhaired cat is wonderful to see and feel. All the best.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

You could buy a baby tee shirt at a thrift store and see if he'll wear it until some of his fur grows back. A small dog sweater might also work.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi *8isEnough* and welcome to the forum !

Perhaps it's too late now to give any advice....perhaps the 'shaving' is done. BUT, if there's *any chance* it's not a _fait accompli_, , I would be calling the Vet right now and asking that they ONLY shave off the mats. That would be far less distressing for him, besides eliminating any need for any extra warming care from you.

Yes, a plain comb is what works best with these kitties. But, take lots of time to get him used to it. Start by simply presenting it and having it in your hand while you're with him. Then, move to scratching him with the blunt side, then onto scratching with the 'action' side. Very gradually move towards actually combing through his hair. Never pull if/when you hit a snag. Continue like this and in this frame of mind....he'll need lots of time to accept this new experience.

Pictures would be nice too !


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My groomer gave me this comb for my girls, it's the only one they'll put up with.










[ame]https://www.amazon.com/Safari-W563-Cat-Shedding-Comb/dp/B0002AQUSE/ref=sr_1_sc_5?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1481660845&sr=1-5-spell&keywords=wooden+handled+comb+for+cats[/ame]


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

My cats get lion cuts about every 4 months or so because my one Persian mats up horribly, even with brushing; and my other gets terrible hairballs and literally can't handle her own fur. They adore it. You'll notice them being more cuddly. Offer warm blankets and whatnot to cuddle with. But if the apartment is warm enough for you, it should be plenty comfortable for the cat. I would maybe get a little sweater or something if the cat is let outside, though.

If you can't afford regular shaving, I'd recommend starting the brushing process as his fur is growing back out. That's the best time to do it since the fur is in good condition. Make it a habit _before_ the mats form.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

let us know how the shaving goes!


the heating pad is a great idea. also maybe have some blankets or your own clothes bunched up in piles for him so he can burrow in there and keep warm if he needs to. some cats love burrowing, but others don't, of course.


and I would also agree that even though it's winter, that the shaving is a good idea. if you weigh the discomfort of the mats vs. the cold, I think the cold is better AND with the heating pad and blankets above, he can at least find warmth. mats, though - you can't escape the discomfort and pain of those. definitely get rid of 'em.


I would just be interested to know if your guy ends up prancing around like a prince after his shave. apparently some don't like it, but others that we think will absolutely hate it realize how good it feels afterward and walk around like celebrities afterward. I know mine did! ha ha!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

maggie23 said:


> I would just be interested to know if your guy ends up prancing around like a prince after his shave. apparently some don't like it, but others that we think will absolutely hate it realize how good it feels afterward and walk around like celebrities afterward. I know mine did! ha ha!


Yes! Mine are the same way! Haha they come home and just prance around, and groom ENDLESSLY. I think they're amazed that the long fur is gone, and they can actually lick their skin! It's too funny to see how happy they are. Mine will also cuddle a lot more since they can actually be under the blankets without overheating since the long fur is gone!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Yes! Mine are the same way! Haha they come home and just prance around, and groom ENDLESSLY. I think they're amazed that the long fur is gone, and they can actually lick their skin! It's too funny to see how happy they are. Mine will also cuddle a lot more since they can actually be under the blankets without overheating since the long fur is gone!



oh, that's so right! that probably IS so amazing to them that they can lick their skin for the first time in maybe forever. the groomer who shaved angel reminded me that cats originated in I think northern Africa and all had short hair. it was only humans who bred them to have long hair, but it's not natural for them so that's why the long-haired beauties have such a hard time keeping themselves beautiful sometimes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If your cat is severely matted, then yes it needs to be shaved. However I would caution you about shaving him on a regular basis. Cats have double coats for a reason...the undercoat actually provides insulation and helps control body temp. Think of it like a Thermos....if you put something hot in it, the Thermos will keep it warm when the air is cold. And if you put something cold in it, it will stay cold when the air is warm. It works the same way for a double coated cat. The insulation of the undercoat keeps the body temperature regulated and shaving a long haired cat in the summer actually makes it more difficult for them.

The external guard hairs get completely shaved off. They provide protection to the skin from injury, sunburn (and possible cancer resulting from sunburn), and if your cat goes out...keeps the cat dry. A shaved cat can get sunburn from laying in an open window during the summer. When you regularly shave a cat, you are also risking damaging the coat or going bald especially if the cat is older. 

Basically, shaving a double coated cat regularly is not a good idea. Do it now to get rid of the mats and then be more diligent about grooming. A comb works much better on a long haired cat than a brush. I have 2 Maine Coons and their coats are very different. One is easy peasy, hardly ever gets matted. The other is mat making machine and I just have to keep up with it. The comb really gets down to skin level and pulls out dead undercoat really well. Brushes just seem to glide over the surface. 

I'll also add that my unshaven cats have absolutely no trouble with the heat. In fact they prefer to be out in the screened porch in 100 degree weather than in the centrally air conditioned house. 

As far as a sweater or other type of garment for the winter...yeah that's probably not a bad idea.



maggie23 said:


> the groomer who shaved angel reminded me that cats originated in I think northern Africa and all had short hair. it was only humans who bred them to have long hair, but it's not natural for them so that's why the long-haired beauties have such a hard time keeping themselves beautiful sometimes.


There are several naturally occurring long haired cat breeds that were not manipulated by humans to have long hair...the Maine ****, Persians, Norwegian Forest Cats and Siberians to name a few. These cats evolved naturally to their environment.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> There are several naturally occurring long haired cat breeds that were not manipulated by humans to have long hair...the Maine ****, Persians, Norwegian Forest Cats and Siberians to name a few. These cats evolved naturally to their environment.


oh, thanks for the info, doodlebug! good to know. I always try to remember to say I "think" and stuff like that because I know I could have things completely wrong. :grin2:


----------

